
How to Set Up And Run A Successful Hacker Studio - bootload
http://blog.wired.com/sterling/2007/08/how-to-set-up-a.html
======
Riley
Is there something like this anywhere in the US? This sounds really great, but
I've never heard of anything like it outside of a university..

------
supahfly_remix
Is anyone aware of a hacker studio in Austin, TX?

